
Ask HN: How lengthy should a technology book be? - FahadUddin92
I am writing a book in technology. Something like &#x27;The Learn Startup.&#x27; I see usually books are around 300 pages. Do people get time to read in that much depth or books like &quot;Bootstrapper&#x27;s Bible&quot; that are very short (103 pages) and to the point are read more? The one I am writing is around starting companies.
======
alltakendamned
Long enough to explain things well, but no longer than that. Especially if the
goal is passing on information, be concise and do without the fluff and life
stories.

So, better 100 than 300 pages.

~~~
akulbe
I came here to say what you'd already said. I'd just add that we have to read
enough _already_ to do our work.

If you're going to write, respect your reader's time as part of your writing.

